# Midwest FurFest and possible ride and room share



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello my fellow furs, I am looking to go to my first con and I am really hoping to go to the Midwest FurFrest this year but I don't really want to pay for a hotel room by myself. I am a male 23 and might be in a suit unsure at this point. I live in Michigan it is about a 4 hour drive from where I live so if there are any other furs in the MI area that want to go let me know I'd be more than happy to give you a lift! It seems the Hyatt hotel is sold out so I wold most likely stay at the Crown Plaza, their site says $138/night fro a room. If possible I would love to stay the whole weekend if that isn't doable by you I'd be more than happy to adjust my schedule.


----------

